

KnowledgeHives.com - Semantic Web technologies applied - akwoska
http://semanticweb.com/mobile-app-mila-uses-semantics-to-match-micro-entrepreneurs-to-social-media-customer-leads_b32521
Knowledge Hives , Polish startup developing technologies based on Semantic Web runs for his Partner - Core Systems  service for discovering business leads and  matching them with micro-entrepreneurs.
======
netvarun
This article had way too many buzzwords.

Basically it's an 'intelligent' social media monitoring app with e-commerce
features like invoicing and sales monitoring. The app's site explains it much
better: <http://mila.com/en/home/>

